# Asbestos siding



## kozmoy (Jul 8, 2007)

I have an old summer house at the shore and would like to replace the old asbestos siding with vinyl siding.  I am not sure of where I can dispose of the old shingles. Any ideas?
Thanks.


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 8, 2007)

Without knowing what area you are in, my best advice is to make some local calls to your county's waste disposal management office. Maybe they can direct you exactly where you need to be.


----------



## Deacon (Jul 12, 2007)

Where I come from, when you run into that old asbestos siding, you just cover it with 3/4" foam insulation and have at it.  It is not any more dangerous having asbestos siding covered up than it is adding what fireman call "hard gasoline"/vinyl siding to the exterior of your home.


----------



## kozmoy (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## billbeee (Aug 9, 2007)

Kozmoy,
Covering it up with the new siding is always the cheapest and safest way to do it.
If you do cover it up you can do all the work yourself.

If you remove it you may have to get a professional in to do the job. (depending on the regs in your area of course).

I used to have an asbestos removal license and I have put up a page on my site.  This is Australian based, but I can't see US conditions being any less strict than they are here.

http://www.builderbill-diy-help.com/asbestos.html

Cheers
Bill


----------

